# Aion System Failure



## joaofilipe14 (May 15, 2011)

hi, I installed recently aion on my pc, but there´s an error that keeps pooping, so I reinstalled the games 3 times, but it keeps on happening, can some help me please?

This is the error!
please help me!!!


```
User Name : Blake
Version of Editor.exe(32Bit_Client) : 0.0.0.0
Version of CrySystem.dll(32Bit_Client) : 2111.1201.408.4039
Engine : Cry_Client 
Entity Count(char/user) : 0/0
[(2460 :MultiThread) 2011/05/15 20:43:41]: =======================
an Access Violation in module fmodex.dll at 001b:2a1a99ee.
exception handler called in the AION Server.
start at 2011/5/15 20:41:01
Error occurred at 5/15/2011 20:43:42.
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\aion.bin, run by Blake.
2 processor(s), type 586.
3070 MBytes physical memory.
32 percent of memory is in use.
memory history : 
virtual addr history : 
available mem to commit : 
Free Memory [PM: 2116292, VM: 881244, AP: 3932872] KBytes
DataServerMemoryUsage : 0 MBytes 
ClientLaunchedCount : 1 
Read from location 0000002C caused an access violation.

-------------------Start-of-MemInfo----------------------------------------
Total Allocated Memory: 190278 KB, (CRT+PAGES) 493552 KB
CRT Allocated Memory: 45552 KB
Cache Allocated Memory: 144726 KB
Pages Allocated Memory: 448000 KB (Free:148352 KB / Wasted:154921 KB)
-------------------Start-of-SystemInfo----------------------------------------
[OS] Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647) 
[DirectX] DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904) 
[Processor] Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5600  @ 1.83GHz (2 CPUs) 
[Display0Vender] NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600  
[Display0Memory] 256 
[Display0driver_info] nv4_disp.dll 6.14.10.8638
[Display0Shader] vs:(3.0) ps:(3.0)
[SoundAcceleration] NOT FOUND 
[SoundAcceleration] NOT FOUND 
[Sound0Desc] Conexant HD Audio output 
[Sound0HardwareID]  HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5045&SUBSYS_103C30BB&REV_1001 
[Sound1Desc] Bluetooth Hands-free Audio 
[Sound1HardwareID]  
-------------------End-of-SystemInfo----------------------------------------
-------------------Start-of-DisplayInfo----------------------------------------
[E1]<pak_cache> 3 
[E2]<brush> 7 <vege> 0 <stat> 45 <char> 40 <Anim> 2 / 8 
[E3]<entContext> 0 / 0 <sound> 12 (9) 
[E4]<envColor> 1 <LM> 0 
[E5]<prtRes> 22 <prtEff> 0 <fxcEff> 0 <decal> 0 <etc> 1246 
-------------------End-of-DisplayInfo----------------------------------------
Thread[0] ???? ???? ????
-1 4294967295   0   0 0 0

Registers:
EAX=1028d6b0 CS=001b EIP=2a1a99ee EFLGS=00010202
EBX=32f8bb4c SS=0023 ESP=32f8b964 EBP=32f8b988
ECX=00000000 DS=0023 ESI=7276e310 FS=003b
EDX=2a23b260 ES=0023 EDI=00000000 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
ff 51 2c 3d 57 00 07 80 74 db 83 f8 02 75 41 57 
Stack dump:
32F8B964: 1028D6B0 00000000 00004000 32F8BB4C 32F8BB48 32F8BB44 32F8BB58 00000000
32F8B984: 7276E310 32F8B9D0 2A20E99E 00000000 00004000 32F8BB4C 32F8BB44 32F8BB48
32F8B9A4: 32F8BB58 00000000 7276E310 00004000 00000000 FFFFFFFF FFFFFFFF 00000003
32F8B9C4: 7276E310 00000002 00000000 32F8BB50 2A210DD2 00000000 00004000 32F8BB4C
32F8B9E4: 32F8BB44 32F8BB48 32F8BB58 00000000 7276E310 000024A0 00000000 00000000
32F8BA04: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BA24: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BA44: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BA64: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BA84: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BAA4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BAC4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BAE4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000002 00000002
32F8BB04: 0000AC44 00001BE4 000024A0 00000004 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BB24: 00000002 0000AC44 00004000 000024A0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BB44: 00000000 6D1CEE70 2A212A61 32F8FF6C 2A216DA3 00000000 00009280 32F8FF28
32F8BB64: 73087510 00010029 32F8FF9C 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BB84: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BBA4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BBC4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BBE4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BC04: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BC24: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BC44: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BC64: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BC84: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BCA4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BCC4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BCE4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BD04: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BD24: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BD44: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BD64: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BD84: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BDA4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BDC4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BDE4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BE04: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BE24: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BE44: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BE64: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BE84: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BEA4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BEC4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BEE4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BF04: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BF24: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BF44: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BF64: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BF84: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BFA4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BFC4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8BFE4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C004: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C024: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C044: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C064: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C084: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C0A4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C0C4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C0E4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C104: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C124: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C144: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C164: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C184: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C1A4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C1C4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C1E4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C204: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C224: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C244: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C264: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C284: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C2A4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C2C4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C2E4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C304: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C324: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
32F8C344: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Call Stack Information
2A1A99EE  32F8B988  0001:000189EE C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\fmodex.dll
Params: 00000000 00004000 32F8BB4C 32F8BB44
[fmodex.dll] Bytes at CS:EIP: ff 51 2c 3d 57 00 07 80 74 db 83 f8 02 75 41 57 

2A20E99E  32F8B9D0  FMOD::GeometryI::getMemoryInfo+6a7a 0001:0007D99E C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\fmodex.dll
Params: 00000000 00004000 32F8BB4C 32F8BB44
[fmodex.dll] Bytes at CS:EIP: e9 f5 06 00 00 f6 46 1d 02 0f 85 e4 06 00 00 8b 

2A210DD2  32F8BB50  FMOD::GeometryI::getMemoryInfo+8eae 0001:0007FDD2 C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\fmodex.dll
Params: 00000000 00009280 32F8FF28 73087510
[fmodex.dll] Bytes at CS:EIP: 85 c0 89 45 e8 0f 85 71 01 00 00 39 45 f8 75 09 

2A216DA3  32F8FF6C  FMOD::SoundI::getUserDataInternal+36d8 0001:00085DA3 C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\fmodex.dll
Params: 74355010 00010049 00010049 00000008
[fmodex.dll] Bytes at CS:EIP: 85 c0 89 45 ec 74 05 83 f8 16 75 78 8b 45 bc 3b 

2A1FA085  32F8FFA0  FMOD::AsyncThread::wakeupThread+138 0001:00069085 C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\fmodex.dll
Params: 73087510 0012E570 0000099C 32F8FFEC
[fmodex.dll] Bytes at CS:EIP: eb 33 83 fa 05 75 33 6a 00 8b c8 ff b0 98 00 00 

2A1B0049  32F8FFB4  FMOD::File::tell+361e 0001:0001F049 C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\fmodex.dll
Params: 7308751C 00000020 0012E570 7308751C
[fmodex.dll] Bytes at CS:EIP: 59 eb 06 8b 06 8b ce ff 10 8b 86 24 01 00 00 85 

7C80B729  32F8FFEC  GetModuleFileNameA+1ba 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
Params: 2A1AFFF4 7308751C 00000000 33C40000
[kernel32.dll] Bytes at CS:EIP: 50 e8 c9 09 00 00 90 ff ff ff ff 40 ab 83 7c 56 


    Module list: names, addresses, sizes, time stamps and file times:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Normaliz.dll, loaded at 0x00360000 - 23552 bytes - 44a3ec46 - file date is 1/7/2009 18:20:36
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\aion.bin, loaded at 0x00400000 - 2719744 bytes - 4d9ec3e6 - file date is 5/1/2011 22:35:42
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\aegisty.bin, loaded at 0x014c0000 - 1404928 bytes - 4b222492 - file date is 10/26/2010 13:04:40
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll, loaded at 0x03710000 - 632656 bytes - 4a594c79 - file date is 7/12/2009 01:12:06
C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll, loaded at 0x03bb0000 - 2897920 bytes - 4802454c - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ICMP.DLL, loaded at 0x04040000 - 3584 bytes - 4802a0c9 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll, loaded at 0x04050000 - 149504 bytes - 4d6f3b57 - file date is 3/3/2011 07:55:20
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\CrySystem.dll, loaded at 0x04680000 - 4333568 bytes - 4d9ebc28 - file date is 5/1/2011 22:35:38
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\dbghelp.dll, loaded at 0x04ab0000 - 986112 bytes - 41e5794f - file date is 10/26/2010 13:05:32
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dot3dlg.dll, loaded at 0x0e3c0000 - 9216 bytes - 4802a135 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTSAPI32.dll, loaded at 0x0e3d0000 - 18432 bytes - 4802a174 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSTA.dll, loaded at 0x0e3e0000 - 53760 bytes - 4802a129 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\eappcfg.dll, loaded at 0x0e3f0000 - 126976 bytes - 4802a136 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP60.dll, loaded at 0x0e420000 - 413696 bytes - 4802a187 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RASAPI32.dll, loaded at 0x0e490000 - 237056 bytes - 4802a0ff - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasman.dll, loaded at 0x0e4d0000 - 61440 bytes - 4802a103 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TAPI32.dll, loaded at 0x0e4f0000 - 181760 bytes - 4802a115 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WZCSAPI.DLL, loaded at 0x0e520000 - 52736 bytes - 4802a176 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WZCSvc.DLL, loaded at 0x0e530000 - 483840 bytes - 4802a177 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMI.dll, loaded at 0x0e5c0000 - 5632 bytes - 4802a135 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DHCPCSVC.DLL, loaded at 0x0e5d0000 - 126976 bytes - 4802a12c - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\EapolQec.dll, loaded at 0x0e600000 - 30720 bytes - 4802a139 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\QUtil.dll, loaded at 0x0e610000 - 76800 bytes - 4802a135 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPRAPI.dll, loaded at 0x0e860000 - 87040 bytes - 4802a106 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtutils.dll, loaded at 0x0e880000 - 44032 bytes - 4802a10f - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\d3dx9_38.dll, loaded at 0x0e8c0000 - 40448 bytes - 4c0881e6 - file date is 3/9/2011 21:15:58
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\CompressATI.dll, loaded at 0x0e8e0000 - 61440 bytes - 4124d1fb - file date is 10/26/2010 13:05:32
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\CryPhysics.dll, loaded at 0x0f220000 - 1581056 bytes - 4d9eb979 - file date is 5/1/2011 22:35:52
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\CryMovie.dll, loaded at 0x0f580000 - 618496 bytes - 4d9eb908 - file date is 5/1/2011 22:35:44
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\ijl15.dll, loaded at 0x0f620000 - 372736 bytes - 482ac4cd - file date is 10/26/2010 13:05:50
C:\Windows\System32\d3dx9_38.dll, loaded at 0x0f680000 - 3850760 bytes - 4833557d - file date is 5/30/2008 15:11:46
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\MSVCR71.dll, loaded at 0x0fa50000 - 348160 bytes - 3e561eac - file date is 10/26/2010 13:05:50
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\CryInput.dll, loaded at 0x0fe30000 - 22528 bytes - 4d9eb8d4 - file date is 5/1/2011 22:35:42
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DINPUT8.dll, loaded at 0x0fe50000 - 181760 bytes - 4802a0cc - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\CrySoundSystem.dll, loaded at 0x0fea0000 - 278528 bytes - 4d9eb99d - file date is 5/1/2011 22:35:38
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSOCK32.dll, loaded at 0x0ff00000 - 22528 bytes - 4802a170 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\CryFont.dll, loaded at 0x0ff10000 - 454656 bytes - 4d9eb8d0 - file date is 5/1/2011 22:35:50
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc.dll, loaded at 0x0ffe0000 - 5120 bytes - 4802a10d - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\btmmhook.dll, loaded at 0x10000000 - 77824 bytes - 45c90d0f - file date is 2/6/2007 15:19:44
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\XRenderD3D9.dll, loaded at 0x28c20000 - 2732032 bytes - 4d9ebcf0 - file date is 5/1/2011 22:35:42
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\beecrypt.dll, loaded at 0x29b10000 - 188416 bytes - 414fb876 - file date is 10/26/2010 13:05:32
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.ATL_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_473666fd\ATL80.DLL, loaded at 0x29b40000 - 97280 bytes - 4a594d25 - file date is 7/11/2009 19:41:02
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\fmodex.dll, loaded at 0x2a190000 - 374784 bytes - 4a82bc46 - file date is 10/26/2010 13:05:32
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\CryEntitySystem.dll, loaded at 0x2a560000 - 466944 bytes - 4d9eb8a5 - file date is 5/1/2011 22:35:38
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\CryAnimation.dll, loaded at 0x2a5e0000 - 1409024 bytes - 4d9eba20 - file date is 5/1/2011 22:35:42
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\Cry3DEngine.dll, loaded at 0x2a980000 - 1748992 bytes - 4d9eb888 - file date is 5/1/2011 22:35:50
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\Game.dll, loaded at 0x2ab50000 - 14508032 bytes - 4d9ed0dd - file date is 5/1/2011 22:35:44
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\binkw32.dll, loaded at 0x2b930000 - 171008 bytes - 4896a17b - file date is 10/26/2010 13:05:32
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\LIBEAY32.dll, loaded at 0x2b970000 - 1269760 bytes - 48043a13 - file date is 10/26/2010 13:05:50
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\ScriptDLL.dll, loaded at 0x2c970000 - 9388032 bytes - 4d0966f7 - file date is 5/1/2011 22:35:42
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion\bin32\TextEngine.dll, loaded at 0x2e420000 - 233472 bytes - 4d9ebd27 - file date is 5/1/2011 22:35:50
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll, loaded at 0x33460000 - 19456 bytes - 4802a16e - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll, loaded at 0x33470000 - 16896 bytes - 4802a122 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dx9_31.dll, loaded at 0x33480000 - 2414360 bytes - 451c48f1 - file date is 9/28/2006 17:05:20
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btkeyind.dll, loaded at 0x336f0000 - 53248 bytes - 45c90c35 - file date is 2/6/2007 15:16:06
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll, loaded at 0x33710000 - 245248 bytes - 485bd4a7 - file date is 6/20/2008 17:02:48
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll, loaded at 0x34dc0000 - 172032 bytes - 4802a12e - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll, loaded at 0x356b0000 - 7680 bytes - 4802a0fe - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACTIVEDS.dll, loaded at 0x364a0000 - 193536 bytes - 4802a09d - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsldpc.dll, loaded at 0x364e0000 - 143360 bytes - 4802a0a8 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATL.DLL, loaded at 0x36610000 - 58880 bytes - 4a60ca72 - file date is 7/17/2009 20:01:06
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SAMLIB.dll, loaded at 0x36640000 - 64000 bytes - 4802a106 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\netman.dll, loaded at 0x36660000 - 198144 bytes - 4802a0fe - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\credui.dll, loaded at 0x366a0000 - 163840 bytes - 4802a0d6 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\netshell.dll, loaded at 0x39070000 - 1703936 bytes - 4802a103 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll, loaded at 0x3d930000 - 916480 bytes - 4d644175 - file date is 2/23/2011 00:06:30
C:\WINDOWS\system32\iertutil.dll, loaded at 0x3dfd0000 - 1991680 bytes - 4d644178 - file date is 2/23/2011 00:06:28
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dot3api.dll, loaded at 0x478c0000 - 26112 bytes - 4802a132 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9.dll, loaded at 0x4fdd0000 - 1689088 bytes - 4802a0a9 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll, loaded at 0x5ad70000 - 218624 bytes - 4802a11e - file date is 9/20/2009 16:41:02
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll, loaded at 0x5b860000 - 337408 bytes - 48f61b90 - file date is 10/15/2008 17:34:24
C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll, loaded at 0x5d090000 - 617472 bytes - 4c729dd4 - file date is 8/23/2010 17:12:04
C:\WINDOWS\system32\OneX.DLL, loaded at 0x5dca0000 - 144384 bytes - 4802a132 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\eappprxy.dll, loaded at 0x5dcd0000 - 40960 bytes - 4802a134 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ESENT.dll, loaded at 0x606b0000 - 1082368 bytes - 4802a0df - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll, loaded at 0x64000000 - 152864 bytes - 4bf3232f - file date is 5/18/2010 16:35:14
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\snxhk.dll, loaded at 0x64d00000 - 197208 bytes - 4d65201d - file date is 2/23/2011 16:04:18
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll, loaded at 0x662b0000 - 344064 bytes - 4802a0ca - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HID.DLL, loaded at 0x688f0000 - 20992 bytes - 4802a0c5 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\D3DIM.DLL, loaded at 0x6d910000 - 436224 bytes - 3b7dfe48 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8thk.dll, loaded at 0x6d990000 - 8192 bytes - 4802a0a8 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll, loaded at 0x71aa0000 - 19968 bytes - 4802a164 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll, loaded at 0x71ab0000 - 82432 bytes - 4802a163 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv, loaded at 0x72d10000 - 20480 bytes - 3b7dfe2a - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, loaded at 0x72d20000 - 23552 bytes - 4802a12c - file date is 4/14/2008 05:42:46
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddraw.dll, loaded at 0x73760000 - 279552 bytes - 4802a0b8 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DCIMAN32.dll, loaded at 0x73bc0000 - 8704 bytes - 4802a0b7 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\KsUser.dll, loaded at 0x73ee0000 - 4096 bytes - 4802a0d6 - file date is 4/14/2008 05:41:58
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll, loaded at 0x73f10000 - 367616 bytes - 4802a0f6 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll, loaded at 0x74720000 - 297984 bytes - 4802a12c - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime, loaded at 0x755c0000 - 177152 bytes - 49a77286 - file date is 2/27/2009 05:56:38
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL, loaded at 0x76390000 - 110080 bytes - 4802a0e7 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winmm.dll, loaded at 0x76b40000 - 176128 bytes - 4802a13c - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\psapi.dll, loaded at 0x76bf0000 - 23040 bytes - 4802a102 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll, loaded at 0x76c30000 - 177664 bytes - 4b33115c - file date is 12/24/2009 07:59:40
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc_os.dll, loaded at 0x76c60000 - 140288 bytes - 4802a10e - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll, loaded at 0x76c90000 - 144384 bytes - 4802a0d8 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll, loaded at 0x76d60000 - 94720 bytes - 4802a0d0 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL, loaded at 0x76fd0000 - 498688 bytes - 4802a0b9 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll, loaded at 0x77050000 - 792064 bytes - 4802a0ce - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll, loaded at 0x77120000 - 551936 bytes - 4802a112 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.6028_x-ww_61e65202\comctl32.dll, loaded at 0x773d0000 - 1054208 bytes - 4c729dd1 - file date is 8/23/2010 17:12:02
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll, loaded at 0x774e0000 - 1288192 bytes - 4c404b23 - file date is 7/16/2010 13:05:56
C:\WINDOWS\system32\setupapi.dll, loaded at 0x77920000 - 985088 bytes - 4802a10b - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll, loaded at 0x77a80000 - 599040 bytes - 4802a0d7 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll, loaded at 0x77b20000 - 58880 bytes - 4aa180a8 - file date is 9/4/2009 22:03:36
C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll, loaded at 0x77bd0000 - 18944 bytes - 4802a0ec - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll, loaded at 0x77be0000 - 71680 bytes - 4802a117 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\version.dll, loaded at 0x77c00000 - 18944 bytes - 4802a11d - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll, loaded at 0x77c10000 - 343040 bytes - 4802a188 - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll, loaded at 0x77dd0000 - 617472 bytes - 49901d48 - file date is 2/9/2009 13:10:48
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll, loaded at 0x77e70000 - 590848 bytes - 4c68fa8c - file date is 8/16/2010 09:45:00
C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll, loaded at 0x77f10000 - 286720 bytes - 49006fbe - file date is 10/23/2008 13:36:14
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll, loaded at 0x77f60000 - 474112 bytes - 4b1e1b10 - file date is 12/8/2009 10:23:28
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll, loaded at 0x77fe0000 - 56832 bytes - 4a433476 - file date is 6/25/2009 09:25:26
C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll, loaded at 0x78130000 - 1210880 bytes - 4d644175 - file date is 2/23/2011 00:06:30
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCP80.dll, loaded at 0x7c420000 - 554832 bytes - 4a594cd0 - file date is 7/12/2009 01:09:20
C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll, loaded at 0x7c800000 - 989696 bytes - 49c4f482 - file date is 3/21/2009 15:06:58
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll, loaded at 0x7c900000 - 718336 bytes - 4d00f27d - file date is 12/9/2010 16:15:10
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll, loaded at 0x7c9c0000 - 8462336 bytes - 4d399bd5 - file date is 1/21/2011 15:44:38
C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll, loaded at 0x7e410000 - 578560 bytes - 4802a11b - file date is 4/14/2008 13:00:00
```


----------



## random1 (Jan 21, 2008)

from the error message dump, my guess is that you need to install the Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable.

the game's installer should have installed that for you though.

you can grab the Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable at Microsoft's website. if you are using a 64-bit version of windows install both the 32-bit and 64-bit runtimes.

plz let me know how ya go


----------



## joaofilipe14 (May 15, 2011)

i´ve installed Microsoft visual c++ 2010,but it keeps on appearing the same error :s


----------



## random1 (Jan 21, 2008)

joaofilipe14 said:


> i´ve installed Microsoft visual c++ 2010,but it keeps on appearing the same error :s


in that case i recommend that you check the game's website for any patch to update the game. other then that there's nothing else to check.


----------

